# Startup trader advice



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Not sure what to call the thread, but I'm interested in doing (in my spare time) buying/selling of (to start with...) old used cars...

Now I'm not wanting to make a living out of it, nor do I want to be buying loads of cars but would like to build up a kitty over the years. I would quite like to buy a car which is relatively low mileage (under 100 k) which is under 20 years old and needs renovation. When I mean renovation, not a full paint job, just getting rid of some scratches, paint chips etc - and a heap of dirt on the car and inside too :lol: My thinking is a car which appears to be dirty compared to a like for like fully valeted and cared for will go for more money. Hence my thinking

I'd love to hear from anyone who does this and your advice. I would be happy to invest between £800-1000 in the first car. Probably not a big enough budget but if I made £100/200 out of the car I'd be well chuffed :thumb:


Thanks !


PS - I put this in the incorrect thread previously. Apologies


----------

